# Will this homemade gaff work.



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

it's made out of 3/8" zinc plated steel.I threaded the shaft up about 4 inches, hot glued it and drilled it into the handle. I know it will rust, but I'm only down there for a week and it just cost me $2 to build. Think it will work? Is it too big?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I guess a picture would be good.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't see why not. If it doesn't, you'll know!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

What are you fishing for?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Hopefully kings, if I get the nerve I might go to the rigs.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Kings id say it will be fine. Not sure how robust the steel is but I wouldnt chance it on a big fish at the rigs. You can get a good gaff for around $30.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I also would not trust the hot glue. Epoxy would be a better option. Otherwise I think it would work. Put a rope wrist loop or a float on it so you don't loose it over this side.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

u can make a good big gaff with a dowel hook twine and epoxy for kings i would use a much smaller hook and a solid glass blank for your handle and unless u are in a yak u want it way longer handle 7 ft on the big one and 6 on the king gaff


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

sorry i thought u were in a boat not a yak short handle is fine in a yak and do yourself a favor dont get the nerve to go to the rigs no one wants to hear about another lost yaker


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Fisherdad1 said:


> I also would not trust the hot glue. Epoxy would be a better option. Otherwise I think it would work. Put a rope wrist loop or a float on it so you don't loose it over this side.


Yep! And I really advise a lanyard strap. If you get a big King floppin on the end of that thing, it will snatch that gaff right out of your wet hand. Fish AND gaff... GONE!!! :yes:

Also, I would make the gap about 1/2 to 3/4 of what you have. I would also make the metal part of the hook about 1/2 as long as you have it. The more length and gap that you have, the more likely it is to bend. If this is some sort of zinc coated mild steel, i might heat treat and quench it too to make it harder.

I'd cut it off about where the tape measure touches the metal and turn that up to about half way between the current tip and the 5 on the tape. With your current bend, a mackerel could slide between your tip and the wooden shaft and not get gaffed. If you miss a fish in this way, but get the line, you could break off when the fish panics at the missed gaff attempt. Make your hook smaller, so that when you snatch up to gaff him, the handle will slide next to his body, guiding the hook tip into him.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Fisherdad1 said:


> I also would not trust the hot glue. Epoxy would be a better option. Otherwise I think it would work. Put a rope wrist loop or a float on it so you don't loose it over this side.


I threaded the shaft and screwed it in. I do think I'll cut it down and make the hook a lot smaller. Heat treating should be easy.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

add on question: do you guys cap your gaffs while in transit? i feel like Ive seen some with what looks like a rubber cover on the tip?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep. Just a small piece of rubber hose. Keeps you from snagging important stuff like yourself. haha


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've already got a short piece of unused gas line that I'll put on the tip. Should work great.


----------

